# 3 month old Golden Retriever very lethargic



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

Not sure how this happens but this thread might get more in-put if it was moved to a different category.

My thoughts are if you think something is different with your pup it would be best to consult a vet. I know when I feel something is unusual with one of my pets it is worth investigating further.

Best of Luck and keep us updated.


----------



## Bentley's Mom (May 19, 2011)

It could very well be a growth spurt, especially since he is still eating and drinking normally. When Bentley had Parvo he went off food, threw up repeatedly-never food more of a clear mucus, etc. At 3 months old he slept ALOT. Have there been any changes in his world? Flea/tick meds, vaccines, extra playtime anything of that nature? I always go to the vet anyway just to be on the safe side but hopefully it's just normal puppy rest


----------



## Bogart (Nov 14, 2009)

How does his stool look? If he is diareah then take a stool sample to the Vet to get checked out. If the stools are normal then I wouldn't be too alarmed. He might have thrown up because he ate something that didn't agree with him. Did he get his next set of shots? That threw Cooper for a loop. He did get diareah from the shots the first couple of times. It also made him very tired for a day or two. 
So good luck for the pup and I hope he is healthy.
All the best,
Elke, Bogart and Mini Cooper


----------



## Mack's mom (Oct 4, 2011)

Hi everyone, 

Thanks for replying to my post, this site is very helpful... Sorry I havent replied earlier. Since my last post, I have taken Mack to the vet twice, once because of my concerns with his vomiting and diarrhea and the second for his shots. The vet ensured me that he was healthy and not to worry, he had his vaccinations and one Dolpac deworming pill, which I gave him this past Friday. Yesterday, he started having the diarrhea again, and threw up in his kennel last night. The diarrhea looked really weird to me, it was almost clear and jelly like. Could this maybe be from the Dolpac pill? He won't eat his regular food, so I bought a different kind yesterday and he seems to like that. I've made another appointment for this coming Friday, I am so worried about him....


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

I have not used that wormer so I dont know if it affects dogs or not. I would try to get a stool sample to take to the vet with you.That does not sound normal at all. How many vaccinations has he had and what has he been vaccinated for?


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

A "jellylike" substance in the stool is probably mucus. That indicates lower intestine irritation. What you're describing could be coccidia or another intestinal parasite.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Parvo*

Call your vet to be on safe side and ask if your pup was tested for parvo. Did you take a stool sample in?
How are his gums? are they pink?
Is he eating and drinking?


----------

